
Dropping the Sat and Act Is About Politics, Not Diversity - jdkee
https://www.forbes.com/sites/evangerstmann/2020/05/23/dropping-the-sat-and-act-is-about-politics-not-diversity/
======
nootanond
I feel like there is no platform on which a level discussion of this subject
is allowed. And the tragedy is that well meaning official and unofficial
censorship (i.e. mods, social shaming) effectively shut down the concerns of
40-60% of the population, and as evidenced by this article in particular, the
views on race that currently fall within the window of acceptable discourse
are creating unsustainable societies across the western world.

